# Soldier Creek, Lillian AL



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Does anyone know where this is and if so, is there a public boat ramp to put in at? I've tried to find it on google maps and I can find soldier creek rd and see it runs next to Perdido Bay but can't actually find the creek? Does it even exist?...lol...Any help would be greatly be appreciated, thanks guys!


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Soldier Creek is there...*

I can't recall if there is a "public" ramp there. The one in Josephine near Pirates Cove is only a couple of miles away... The headwaters of Soldier Creek are beautiful...It can get crowded with skiers during warmer weekends....


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

If you have a small boat you might be able to get it in at the end of State st off 97(west side of creek). Nothing on the East side.


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks guys, I really appreciate it. I'll be sure to give a report when I get over there.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

It's actully Soliders Creek Drive. That my be the hang up on google earth.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Never mind...I re-read your post.


----------

